# 50% off an item at Wag.com w/free 1-2 day shipping! Amazing deals on fish/dog stuff!



## jostas

Made two orders from wag.com with these codes (with two codes you can make two separate orders per account):
*MYPOINTS50*
*EBATES50*
that take 50% off any one item (total discount of up to $25, codes valid through 12/31)

To maximize the discount, look for items that are at or around $50.00
For example, there are a few koralia pumps around $50 that would be about $25 after the coupon, and the fluval spec is about $33 after the coupon.

Also great deals on top brands of dog food such a Taste of the Wild, Canidae, etc. 

I ordered a 35lb bag of Canidae (and a toy to get to $49 for free shipping) yesterday and it was on my doorstep today! roud:

I was so happy to get such good deals, had to share!


----------



## airangel

Thanks....just used the top deal (so far) and got Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers dry & canned food, free shipping and half off the higher priced item. Thanks again for sharing !


----------



## jostas

You're welcome! Frontline plus is also a great deal if you haven't used the other code yet.


----------



## Riverboa

Thanks for the tip. Got a koralia!


----------



## prototyp3

I saw this on the side bar at Slickdeals but didn't click through to check it out. With a name like wag.com can you blame me? Thought it was a porn shop. :hihi:

Thanks for the heads up, grabbed a Fluval Spec as a gift!


----------



## DogFish

I looked at a few of the Holistic Dog food bags. Basically PetCo & PetSmart pricing., Nothing to get excited about there. Both of those run those lines # $5 off occasionally. I think shipping would make it a deal breaker. Unless you lived in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## airangel

Used the second coupon code this a.m for a Spec, it shipped out already.

First code saved me 21 or so bucks on #35 bag of chicken soup senior dog food. 

And of course, both deals were free shipping. Again, thanks for posting.


----------



## jostas

DogFish said:


> I looked at a few of the Holistic Dog food bags. Basically PetCo & PetSmart pricing., Nothing to get excited about there. Both of those run those lines # $5 off occasionally. I shipping would make it a deal breaker. Unless you lived in the middle of nowhere.


30-35 lb. bags of top brands (Canidae, Wellness, Taste Of The Wild, Artemis, etc.) for under $30 shipped is crazy good. Holistic is usually $49 for a 30lb bag at my Petco. To get the same 30lb bag at wag.com for $24 shipped and never have to leave my house would be a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## Da Plant Man

I now want a fluval spec so bad. Gee, thanks!

Thats a great coupon code.


----------



## DogFish

This must be a special promo to get new business....or they are about to tank.


----------



## junko

Ooooh, daughter is wanting a crested gecko but hubby says no... must... resist.... those habitats are right at $50!


----------



## Da Plant Man

After almost buying that spec last night, I regret not getting it. They are now out of stock


----------



## Fishly

Do you get free shipping even if your order is less than $49 after the discount?


----------



## prototyp3

Da Plant Man said:


> After almost buying that spec last night, I regret not getting it. They are now out of stock


You might want to check again, I just looked and the Spec are still available there.




Fishly said:


> Do you get free shipping even if your order is less than $49 after the discount?


If the item qualified for free shipping before the discount, it will still ship free even after the discount has been applied.


----------



## Fishly

I'm trying to think of what I need that costs around $50. The most expensive thing on my list (excluding CO2 parts) is a light timer. Hm... What's a good cannister filter for a 55g that costs less than $75?

You know a sale is working when people are trying to make themselves think of expensive things to buy... :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man

prototyp3 said:


> You might want to check again, I just looked and the Spec are still available there.



I'm still getting 'TEMPORARILY OUT OF STOCK' on it. 

They might get more in before the coupon expires though.


----------



## mjbn

Thanks for sharing the find, Just got a new heater


----------



## gordonrichards

just tried to get fluval spec. No dice :^( sold out!

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## jostas

gordonrichards said:


> just tried to get fluval spec. No dice :^( sold out!
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Aww bummer! The code is good until the 31st, so they may come back in stock. Keep checking!


----------



## Da Plant Man

gordonrichards said:


> just tried to get fluval spec. No dice :^( sold out!
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



I know right? I then found a fluval spec on ebay for $15. The guy put in the shipping options: 'free worldwide shipping' but he didn't say it was pick-up only. Which is lame because he was in britain. 

I am going to keep looking....

-Caton


----------



## airangel

For NEW customers another code WAGDOG50

other codes didn't appear to be for newbies, sigh. Oh well, am happy with the half priced goodies on route to me. Tis not the season to be greedy 

Happy Shopping everyone !


----------



## dhg is my plant

The fluval spec is still available and I can't use both codes it says only one code per household I ordered an aquaclear70 for only $28


----------



## prototyp3

Yeah, I'm still seeing the Spec as available. Weird that it's showing out of stock for some and available for others.

Speaking of the Spec, it just arrived. :biggrin: It's so small!


----------



## DogFish

So, I get a email about my Rotty Group on my Linkedin page, and I see that

Elizabeth Hochberg
Merchandising Director, Wag.com at Quidsi Inc.

Has been peeking at my profile 

Elizabeth, I'm sure Wag is a fine company and it really isn't about to "Tank"

Please don't send the Wag.com goon squad after me.


----------



## thrak76

Great code! Thanks! Just picked up a couple more Koralias...


----------



## dhg is my plant

Does anyone know how tO use both codes?


----------



## dhg is my plant

I also believe that the spec was restocked


----------



## storrisch

I ordered a spec just now


----------



## Da Plant Man

It still says out of stock....


----------



## jostas

DogFish said:


> So, I get a email about my Rotty Group on my Linkedin page, and I see that
> 
> Elizabeth Hochberg
> Merchandising Director, Wag.com at Quidsi Inc.
> 
> Has been peeking at my profile
> 
> Elizabeth, I'm sure Wag is a fine company and it really isn't about to "Tank"
> 
> Please don't send the Wag.com goon squad after me.


woah, really? how strange!


----------



## joon

wow this is awesome!


----------



## Ben.

Wow thanks!


----------



## Eden Marel

Cool, picked up a 30lb bag of Wellness dog food and a a treat for $25, and free 2 day shipping, good deal! Too bad they don't have Orijen as I used to mix it with the Welness, but a big bag of Wellness is good too


----------



## semperfimrn1

about to order a fluval 205 canister filter for 37$


----------



## Ben.

semperfimrn1 said:


> about to order a fluval 205 canister filter for 37$


is that with just one of the coupons?

I contacted wag.com because I wanted to buy a fluval 205 but they are out of stock and they said they would honor the coupon once it came in stock so maybe you guys should send them an email?


----------



## semperfimrn1

yea thats with the 25$ off. got a notification this morning that it has been shipped


----------



## Jayme

I have been trying for 2 days to get the second code to work, it keeps saying "Only one New Customer Discount may be used per household. You or someone in your household/Address already used this discount." I even had my husband make a new account and then tried a different address. I also tried from a different IP. No go 

Maybe by some miracle the Fluval Spec will be back in stock and the second code will work before it expires, heh.


----------



## EllenJ

I'm having the same problem, Jayme. I wouldn't have ordered a heater for my 55g and a harness for my dog if I knew it wouldn't work for two.

I think I'll use my parents' address for the second. hehe

FYI - Using another address didn't work. Sad.


----------



## semperfimrn1

i used the code in post #21 and it worked for me. wonder why it's not working now


----------



## Jayme

My husband called and placed the order over the phone with the second code because I was sad about not getting the Fluval Spec (came back in stock last night) and there was no issue. Got a little heater, the Spec, and a little gravel cleaner for less than the full price of the tank! :bounce:

He's definitely a keeper! :wink:


----------



## EllenJ

Oooh, nice!! I should have thought of doing that! lol


----------



## dhg is my plant

Okay I found out a way to use both codes all you do is be able to make 2 accounts on different computers. Then on the first account do your address then on the other account do your address-A this only works if you live in a house if you live in a housing complex or apartment it might give it to your neighbors I hope this helps.


----------



## ShortFin

Why do we have to registered to buy stuff here? :angryfire


----------



## Da Plant Man

Anybody pick up an extra spec while it was on sale? I need one and they have it back in stock.

-Caton


----------



## RipariumGuy

Are the codes still valid?


----------



## Da Plant Man

RipariumGuy said:


> Are the codes still valid?


Nope!


----------



## Eden Marel

Ended on 12/31.


----------



## jostas

RipariumGuy said:


> Are the codes still valid?


No, but they have $10 off any order at wag.com for new customers
$10 off an order at wag.com with code WAGTENBUCKS
http://www.wag.com/

shipping is free with a $39 order if you also purchase an item at a sister store such as soap.com or diapers.com, hope that helps!


----------



## Da Plant Man

This is saddening. I really wanted a fluval spec, lol.

-Caton


----------



## xenxes

Da Plant Man said:


> This is saddening. I really wanted a fluval spec, lol.
> 
> -Caton


There's only 15-20% off coupons now, not sure if they even work... http://www.retailmenot.com/view/wag.com

Cheaper than Amazon if they do, $57-20% = 45.6 free 2 day shipping, vs Amazon's 50ish.


----------

